# Art scene in Calabria



## Evinson (Feb 26, 2009)

Despite sound advice about whether to choose the north or south, we've weighed everything up and are now looking at a coastal village/town on the west Calabrian coast between Amantea and Reggio. I'm a painter/english teacher who will be concentrating more on the painting side so am looking for a good base in/near a thriving art scene. What about Cosenza which I've heard very little about? And Reggio? Is it really so hectic and dangerous? Some people say it's charming. I'm spending a good week cycling down the coast hoping to seal a minimum one year rental contract (modest accomodation for 2 adults and 2 small kids) so would be grateful for a few pointers.
Best regards, Evinson and family


----------

